# its like fishing...



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Gotta love it when physics is applied in real life... 


Fil


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Doh!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Well not to discount the danger the crew was in, let's hope no one was seriously hurt, that's about as funny as it gets. Great post.


----------

